# 1/4 times vs mods ???



## MADMAN666 (Oct 11, 2008)

hi all , im just wondering what kind of times u guys are pulling over there with the ls1 (5.7 litre) engines with what mods ??
im particularly interested in the un-opened engines as i wanna c how fast i can go before i open mine up.

in case ur wondering i drive an 05 holden SV8 A4, current mods are; 

full exhaust 
3.91 diff gears
over the radiator intake
mafless tune
polished throttle body

I'm managing consistant 12.6's @ 112 mph, she cappable of better but im still waiting for my new transmission (i have to lift off to get it to change 2nd-3rd ) anyhow thats gettin done next week and im havin a 4200 converter thrown in at the same time and im hopin to c an 11 out of it 

any 1 wanna share thier results and plz all suggestions welcome !!!!!


----------



## Kraemer (Aug 5, 2008)

My first trip out to the track a couple weeks ago with a 100% stock 06 LS2 yielded [email protected] on an 80+ degree day in Florida. Weakest link out there was the stock 235 tires that come on 18s.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The problem of just roasting the tires off the line has been the story of the GTO sence it's begining.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

What are your 60' times? Are you using drag radials?
11's would be real tough/impressive. I'd say a couple more tenths...
Looks like you could have the fastest unopened Ls1 GTO
LS1 - Modified - Bolt Ons
Tune Only: ("unopened motor", must retain unmodified factory designated cylinder heads (no porting) camshaft and short block)


1) littleGTO 12.540 @ 113.10 MPH LPE intake, SLP tb,LPE 160 t-stat, KooksLT,GMM
2) 04M6GTO 12.546 @ 110.47 MPH k&n cai, LTs no cats LM1 exhaust
3) LS1melissa 12.599 @ 110.89 MPH Corsa, CSpipe, M/T DR, CAI, Tune, PP TB, Kooks 1-3/4
3) larryGTO 12.709 @ 106.88 MPH SLP LTs ,Magnaflow catback ,Vig 2800 nitto DR's
4) Rjgto 12.75 @ 105 MPH LT, 3500 stall, 9" slicks, Nick Williams tune
5) Svede1212 12.803 @ 109.56 MPH SS Intake, GMM Rip Shift, SLP LTs, DRs, SD Tune
6) Black Devil 12.819 @ 108.87 MPH FAST 78MM TB, Kooks 1 7/8 LTs, 3.91, Nitto DR
7) Tsterling 12.82 @ 108.77 MPH New era intake, Pacesetters, LM2, HPTuners, MT ET Radials
8) Galen 12.832 @ 109.88 MPH
9) faceteddiamond 12.839 @ 106.11MPH KN cai, predator, SW LT, borla cb, Yank 3600
10) Blitzu [email protected] MPH -retired
11) Gilty1 12.894 @ 108.33 RWTD tune, SW LT, SLP LM II, new era cai, ASP pulley
12) Perdieu 12.907 @ 106.11 MPH Bogart/DRs
13) GMH GTO 12.987 @ 107.13 SW LT, Ripshift, 3.91 gear, MT DR, SLP pulley
14) silvergoat04 13.009 @ 106.63MPH Kooks LTs, Borla CB, K&N CAI, nitto
15) AnoxieGTO 13.065 @ 106.39 MPH
16) bluGTO 13.066 @ 105.18 MPH

LS1 Super Stock

What isn't allowed: headers, aftermarket torque converters. No gear lower then 3.46.
What is allowed: Tuning, exhaust mods after manifolds, underdrive pulley, shifters, ported intake manifold, drag radials, CAI, Throttle body,


1) notgetleft 12.905 @ 110.09 RT midpipes, CS MAF pipe, stock tires
2) LS1melissa 12.95 @ 106.7 Corsa, CSpipe, Nitto DR, CAI, Tune, PP TB, MT's
3) 910gto 12.996 @ 106.89 cai,cut outs,tuned,nitto
4) JustaGoat 13.027 @ 109.35 PP tb, APC CAI, Drag Bags, Strt pipes
5) Torrid6spd 13.081 @ 107.62 MPH LPE cai, SLP LM
6) BigRedGoat 13.124 @ 106.42 K&N CAI, P&P TB, Predator Tune, Cut outs, 5/16" springs
6) ben 13.174 @105.73 K&N drop in, pedders springs, drag raidials
7) GTO831 13.230 @ 104.33 K&N cai, tune.
8) rushhour [email protected] 2 Hole Stock Box, own MAF Tube, Tune, TB
9) Georgiarocker [email protected] K&N CAI only no tune.
10) BigRedGoat [email protected] K&N CAI, Flowmaster Cat-back exhaust, Tune

LS1 Stock class:


1) Nutiger 13.025 @ 108.31
2) H82BSLOGTO 13.09 @ 105.00 MPH
3) ls1gto 13.10 @ 107.3 MPH
4) TRU GTO 13.136 @ 105.76 MPH
5) GTwhoa 13.15 @ 105.35 MPH
6) nutiger 13.245 @ 104.86 MPH
7) GTONEWB 13.248 105.99 MPH
8) slammin86 13.27 @ 105.46 MPH
9) nikivee 13.3 @ 104.00 MPH
10) 1meangoat 13.307 @ 104.61 MPH
11) Nmbr1GMfan 13.390 @ 104.54 MPH
12) win98nogood 13.393 @ 105.10 MPH


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

60 Ft is hardest for me. I usuallly get around 2.0 60 foot on the original stock 245 tires that came on the 2004. I ran my best totally stock LS1 at 13.9. Just installed 150 shot of nitrous and I havent tracked it yet.


----------

